# ISTA not enough hard disk, but I do??



## stevoe90 (Feb 1, 2021)

Just installed ISTA, but once I try and open it... it’s comes up with a message saying I don’t have enough hard disk space available. My ISTA file size is around 20GB but the message says I need 150GByte? Could anyone help me with this and how I could get around this?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Upgrade your SSD to 250GB


----------



## stevoe90 (Feb 1, 2021)

That is my next step, although I have tried to download it onto an external disk and it’s coming up with the same problem. Surly I should be able to run it if downloaded already?


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 1, 2021)

you can istall ista on external drive, on C only some smal details


----------



## stevoe90 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi, I understand I can install ISTA onto external drive. Just wondering if there is a workaround for this problem I’m having as I should have enough hard disk space available already? Download size was around 20gb?


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 1, 2021)

stevoe90 said:


> Hi, I understand I can install ISTA onto external drive. Just wondering if there is a workaround for this problem I’m having as I should have enough hard disk space available already? Download size was around 20gb?


dowload size depends is you want full or lite.
Full bases plus ~ 60GB for dowload.
Lite version yes about 20GB


----------



## stevoe90 (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks, yes I have lite. According to my C drive I have enough space (40GB), but ista says I need 150GByte to run. As you can see in my first picture Iv downloaded ista.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

stevoe90 said:


> Thanks, yes I have lite. According to my C drive I have enough space (40GB), but ista says I need 150GByte to run. As you can see in my first picture Iv downloaded ista.


Just buy a bigger HDD, 1tb isn’t so expensive and all your problems are solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 1, 2021)

stevoe90 said:


> Thanks, yes I have lite. According to my C drive I have enough space (40GB), but ista says I need 150GByte to run. As you can see in my first picture Iv downloaded ista.


you asked download size, so we agreed.
after dowlaod necessary is unpack, and then full version about 270GB, lite version about 90GB


----------



## stevoe90 (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok thanks, I was getting confused with download and unpacking size. So guess I need more hard disk space as once it’s unpacked I need 90GB to run.


----------



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

faced same problem, you need a disk C with at least 150gb of TOTAL (not free) capacity. I was trying to use ISTA on a 130gb partition with no success. I extended partition to 160gb and worked like a charm


----------



## Takairtas (Sep 12, 2021)

Obviously, there is no other way. You definitely don't have enough memory to install ISTA. You will need to upgrade your SSD for your computer to run this program. Otherwise, it just won't work. Once I tried to change the SSD on my laptop on my own. My laptop was working very hard and couldn't handle half of the programs I needed for work. As a result, I damaged the SSD that I was trying to pull out. Naturally, now I could not get my data out of it, and I had to turn to data recovery services for help. How stupid I was. I always remember that day with a smile. My heart almost stopped from fear.


----------

